

Pinterest Now the Third Most Popular Social Network After Facebook & Twitter - jordhy
http://venturebeat.com/2012/04/05/pinterest-third-most-popular-social-network/

======
nextparadigms
Something tells me that Facebook will face death by a thousand cuts, with new
more specialized social networks like Pinterest and Instagram grab people's
time away from Facebook. Since these social networks are about their biggest
interests, they will spend most of the time there, but will probably still
keep the Facebook account as a back-up address book that they can check every
now and then.

